# Oh My God, It's Massive!!



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Got home from work and the postman had been.

I almost got a hernia picking up the box, inside was a shiny new Marathon JSAR with bracelet.

It's massive!!

I knew this was meant to be large but it makes my standard SAR look like a 38mm dresswatch!!

I'll post some photos of the 2 side by side soon but just had to share my initial shock


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Yea, when I picked up my GSAR the other week from Amsterdam I had the chance to try on a JSAR and it's HUGE. If it was automatic I almost certainly would have bought one.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sounds great


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

They do say that size isnt everything, but its never been a problem


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I want to see-though it's not auto


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Some photos of my JSAR and my standard SAR for size comparison.

Sorry about the quality, I should really buy a new camera but if I did that I'd have no money for watches!!














































Jon


----------



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)

bristolboozer said:


>


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

rapidboy said:


> bristolboozer said:
> 
> 
> >










Clucking bell that's frickin' gynormous









Paul


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

It is big!!

Just got my ruler out an it is 47mm across the bezel and 53mm including the crown.

I weighed the damn thing, just out of interest and much to the amusement of her indoors, and it's over half a pound of steel!!

Just finishing my first day with it on my wrist and boy my arm aches. I best get used to it soon or I'm going on the sick with tendonitis and the watch will be on the sales forum!!

Jon


----------



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)

bristolboozer said:


> It is big!!
> 
> Just got my ruler out an it is 47mm across the bezel and 53mm including the crown.
> 
> ...


I just sold my autozilla because i thought it was too big but it's not in the same league


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

PaulBoy said:


> rapidboy said:
> 
> 
> > bristolboozer said:
> ...


Bloody hell







that's a serious chunk of metal !


----------



## MilSub (May 9, 2006)

Have never seen one in the flesh, but from the information I've found, thought it would be a big watch.

After seeing the shots of it next to a standard SAR ..







.. it looks like a real beast !!

I'm guessing that it's not going to fit under a normal shirt-cuff then  awesome addition to the collection Jon









Now I'm getting an inferiority complex with my new Eco Zilla


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

want one!







this one has gone right to the top of the list


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i really need one of those ,even though i thought i didnt like divers watches i have to have one ,trying to find one where you dont have to pay taxes is a bit of a mission though.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

too big for for me! I've just ordered the original SAR which now looks tiny in comparison.

Check out this YouTube clip to see how big the JSAR is.

JSAR on YouTube


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

just looking at the "official site" for these and they seem quite reasonable price-wise, but what sort of tax would i expect to pay if i ordered one from the states?


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> just looking at the "official site" for these and they seem quite reasonable price-wise, but what sort of tax would i expect to pay if i ordered one from the states?


There's a US guy with a base in Amsterdam so duty etc isn't an issue - If you want his details drop me a PM ... Paul


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

MilSub said:


> Have never seen one in the flesh, but from the information I've found, thought it would be a big watch.
> 
> After seeing the shots of it next to a standard SAR ..
> 
> ...


It is a bit of a squeeze getting it under a shirtcuff, I've had to wear cufflinks today to give it a bit of extra room!!


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> i really need one of those ,even though i thought i didnt like divers watches i have to have one ,trying to find one where you dont have to pay taxes is a bit of a mission though.


If you google marathon, watch and windy go for the first option, thats where I got mine.

Dispatched from Holland so no need to worry about taxes, you'll have to e-mail him as they are not advertised on the website.

Jon


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bristolboozer said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > i really need one of those ,even though i thought i didnt like divers watches i have to have one ,trying to find one where you dont have to pay taxes is a bit of a mission though.
> ...


top fella!

cheers


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

That's a big 'un!

I like big watches but I really don't think that I could pull that one off....actually that metal monster scares me!

I was wondering though, don't you think that it may be too cumbersome 'in the field'? After all, it is a military watch.


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

andytyc said:


> That's a big 'un!
> 
> I like big watches but I really don't think that I could pull that one off....actually that metal monster scares me!
> 
> I was wondering though, don't you think that it may be too cumbersome 'in the field'? After all, it is a military watch.


It's pretty easy to wear and I haven't wacked anything with it yet.

As for active duty, all I'm going to get is the missus thowing pots and pans at me for spending all our cash on watches so I need something big to hide behind!!


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

PaulBoy said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > just looking at the "official site" for these and they seem quite reasonable price-wise, but what sort of tax would i expect to pay if i ordered one from the states?
> ...


I met him last month; in fact I bought my GSAR from him. He is without a doubt, a top bloke.

I tried on a JSAR. If they did an auto one I would definitely have had it.


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

It is a big'en innit! Allmost comical but i dare say practical for its intended purpose. If i were a diver i'd probably get one , i've been debating on the gsar for a few years now and am glad to hear its available inside the eu. When i got my mkii i paid Â£50 in import tax and was a bit miffed as that puts the price up 25%. Gotta say i like the new dial and hands style on the jsar, marathon make some nice tools indeed.


----------



## stuartD (Mar 7, 2008)

bristolboozer said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > i really need one of those ,even though i thought i didnt like divers watches i have to have one ,trying to find one where you dont have to pay taxes is a bit of a mission though.
> ...


Hi,

The Marathon is a great watch, definately up for a GSAR or TSAR... Could you possibly run that search by me please, cause would like to buy & avoid tax if poss..

Cheers,

Stuart.


----------



## sabestian (Mar 7, 2008)

bristolboozer said:


> It's pretty easy to wear and I haven't wacked anything with it yet.


Just don't break anything. It sounds like a good workout just to wear it... I guess it doesn't matter under water, but otherwise...


----------



## Andy Hird (Feb 25, 2008)

That is now on my wishlist...lovely watch


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Andy Hird said:


> That is now on my wishlist...lovely watch


how long did you wait for yours from ordering andy?

wheres the pics then?


----------



## husain (Dec 20, 2004)

hi,

i've read the SAR story and quite interesting in it too..

pls advise what website that u ordered from? and how much does it cost?

the SAR one that u got is 38mm on dial?? i am interested in the smaller one. not the jumbo one.

by the way, how big is the JSAR one, 45mm??

kindly advise.

thank you and rgds,

husain


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

husain said:


> hi,
> 
> i've read the SAR story and quite interesting in it too..
> 
> ...


hiya mate....email me at shawngreen(at)tiscali(dot)co(dot)uk


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Blimey! Looks like you got you a 'his & hers' set there, mate!

I like the new addition though. Verrrrry nice, indeed!

V


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Doctor Varney said:


> Blimey! Looks like you got you a 'his & hers' set there, mate!
> 
> I like the new addition though. Verrrrry nice, indeed!
> 
> V


hiya doc























hows things?


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

i have joined the big boys


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

top man!  now,,,,,get a toshi for it


----------

